# Engines stop on atlas code 80 turnouts



## SolMan (Sep 18, 2017)

Various engines (new Atlas S2, older Atlas dash 8-40b, sd60, new BLI ES44AC, BLI SD40) stall while on SOME atlas code 80 turnouts. Is there a check list of steps to trouble shoot this problem? My first thought was the depth through the frog was not sufficient but checking with my NMRA gauge shows OK. Yes, I cleaned the wheels with both Walthers wheel cleaner device and electrical cleaner spray ABC a cloth, and the tracks with electrical cleaner on a pad, and also with a Bright Boy. 
On another note, can there be a issue with the metal strip that the pick-up wheel contacts to carry current to the motor? The problem with stalling is resolved if I press slightly on the top of the engine. This might make sense with the two older (2002) engines, but certainty not the new (2018)units? Finally, I've looked at this video and thought it might help if I checked my two older Atlas engines for lint and buildup on the contacts. 





Thanks


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Turnout stalls*

SolMan;

I believe Atlas code 80 N-scale turnouts have a plastic frog, is that correct? (I've made my own turnouts for so long that I don't remember the Atlas ones very well.) 
All the engines you listed likely have all-wheel electrical pick up, so the plastic frog itself should not be able to stall them. Since pushing down makes them start up again, I suspect the moving point rails are not getting power reliably. You could test this two ways. If you have a multi-meter, let the loco stall, and then check the point rail for power. If you don't have a meter, touch one end of a wire to the suspect point rail, and the other end to a powered rail, or your power pack. If the loco starts without pushing; the point rail is the problem. A tiny wire jumper soldered from the point rail to the non-moving rail that the point rail feeds wheels onto, will usually fix this problem. (See the attached file,"Improving Atlas turnouts" for a more thorough explanation and photos.)

Other possibilities.

The locos may be bumping up from hitting some part of the turnout. Filing down either the bottom, or the top of a frog never fixes, and often worsens, a problem. I strongly recommend against it. Perhaps the locos are encountering a bit of too narrow gaged track within the turnout. Have you checked the track gage through every part of the turnout? 
Another helpful test is to run the loco super slow through the turnout while you watch from as low as you can get your eyeball. Often you can see the exact spot where the bump is happening. You may want to look through the attached files for more info on turnouts.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment All AboutTurnouts.pdf


View attachment Improving Atlas turnouts.pdf


View attachment How I scratch build turnouts new(8).pdf


----------



## SolMan (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks Traction Fan, 
After a good night's sleep, I'll read the attachments and then give your much appreciated suggestions a try. I had been trying to observe the engines as they traveled through the turnout and they did seem to stop while the wheels were on the moving point section.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Atlas turnouts*



SolMan said:


> Thanks Traction Fan,
> After a good night's sleep, I'll read the attachments and then give your much appreciated suggestions a try. I had been trying to observe the engines as they traveled through the turnout and they did seem to stop while the wheels were on the moving point section.


Solman;

You're quite welcome. You won't need to wade through all of the info in all three attachments, unless you just want to. The second one,"Improving Atlas turnouts" is probably the one that may come closest to addressing your particular problem I hope you are able to find the problem. If I helped, well that's what I, and a zillion others, are here for. :laugh: Another test just occurred to me. With the engine stalled, try pushing the point tighter against the stock rail. If the engine moves, you will have confirmed that the points are not getting power. Cleaning the mating surfaces of the point and stock rails may help. However, I think the point rails are supposed to be powered through small metal plates directly below their pivot end 
If you are not able to fix it, try sending a photo of the loco stalled on the turnout, and any other information you think is pertinent.
Atlas turnouts don't have very good electrical connections between their various parts. The base plate-to-rail connection on one, or both, point rails may be the culprit. Adding the jumpers described and shown in "Improving Atlas turnouts" could fix that problem.

good luck:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

